
An iOS Client app for Rollbar - javalnanda
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rollbar-app/id1231747728?mt=8
======
bm5k
Am I the only one who is reluctant to try api apps like this that aren't
released under the name of the primary business?

~~~
stympy
Nope, you're not the only one.

